# Has anybody used the Pilates Power Gym



## marieeve2010 (Jul 31, 2007)

hi,

*Has anybody used the Pilates Power Gym by thane?? It seems like a really good product......but I want to know if it's a good buy! I already have pilates dvd and I want more..... and this product offert so much more  possibilities.....So I need advices!
*



thank you!


----------



## marieeve2010 (Aug 11, 2007)

or what do you think about it?

that's the link http://www.thane.ca/products/fitness...owergym_fr.php

thank you

or do you know something that's better?


----------

